# I'm sooo upset,, up all night in tears



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been here in such a long time. I've been having a really hard time of things lately fibrowise. The past couple of weeks I've had some really bad pain in my legs with raised areas on my muscles that can be very painfull. My doc doesn't know what they are since the ultrasounds and xrays and bloodtests aren't showing anything abnormal. Figures- I'm just a medical mystery.







Anyway, last week things started getting worse each day but I didn't want to call my doctor unless I couldn't stand it anymore. Well low and behold because of all the stuff i did over this past weekend yesterday I could barely walk. so I called for some pain meds. I am supposed to be able to get percocet as needed because of all the pain I have as long as I'm not calling for it every week. Although I haven't had any since my hysterectomy in May my doc refused to give me any and put me on darvocet instead. I hate those because they don't work for me, tylenol is better than darvocet! But I got them and am taking instead of 1 every 6 hours I'm taking 2 1/2 every 3 and still not getting much if any relief. So I called him back and asked once again to get a referral to a pain management clinic and I had a specific one in mind that I would like to go to due to high praise of the doctors and staff there. This is my 6th time asking for the referral, each time I see him for pain and he doesn't give me any help or answers I ask about going to a pm clinic and all my doc says is "well lets try something else first". So I finally after 4 hours of waiting to hear back from the nurse got a call from them. Instead of telling me yes I can get the referral the nurse told me my doc wants to see me instead. so now I have to go see him Wednesday morning, waste 20 bucks on a copay there, and probably still not get the referral. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the referral?? I am so upset, I don't understand why when my doctor doesn't seem to be able to help me anymore for my pain from the FMS and MS and IBS-D he won't let me go somewhere that I can get the help I need. Sorry for babbling on, but when I'm upset I tend to do that. So for those that read to this part thanks for being caring.Love and hugs to all,Sandi


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2001)

DEAR SO UPSET, I READ YOUR LETTER AND FELT LIKE YOU MUST BE ME. I TOO HAVE FMS, SLE, IBS, IRRITABLE BLADDER......FOR THE LONGEST TIME I FELT LIKE MY PAIN WAS JUST BEING IGNORED. I FELT AS IF THE DOCS THOUGHT I WAS JUST DRUG SEEKING. WELL I THAN TOOK THINGS INTO MY OWN HANDS. STUDIES HAVE SHOWN THAT ONLY 1 PERCENT OF PEOPLE USING NARCOTICS WILL BECOME ADDICTED. NOW IF YOU HAVE A PAST OF DRUG ABUSE, YOU MAKE TAKE A SECONG THOUGHT. BY READING YOUR LETTER I DOUBT THAT. WELL THERE IS A DRUG CALLED OXYCONTIN.....IT HAS BEEN IN THE NEWS LATELY DUE TO IS ABUSE WHEN IN THE WRONG HANDS. THAT IS SO WITH JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING. WITH A PAIN SPECIALIST CLOSELY MONITORING YOU, IT WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM. THIS DRUG IS ONLY TAKEN EVERY 12 HOURS......JUST A THOUGHT YOU MAY BRING UP WITH YOUR DOC. I HOPE AND PRAY THAT YOU GET RELIEF, I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GOING THRU. SHARAT.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sandi:I'm so glad to hear from you, was wondering how you were doing, but after reading your post now I know. Sounds like you might have overdid it on the weekend. I'm very good at that. Especially when I'm feeling better I go tackle something that puts me on my back for a month. Would you be able to get a massage? I find that it really helps with the fm.As for your situation with your doctor, I would sit down tonight and write everything out that you want to say to him. Be honest in how you feel and what you would like him to do for you. Tell him that you cannot go on living like this in pain without any relief. Either he gives you meds that will help and also tell him you WANT to see a pain specialist. If you find after tomorrow's visit doesn't achieve anything I would start looking for another doctor. He/she should be looking out for your best interest. Sandi, is this doctor a specialist or a family physician? I find that my rheumatologist is very understanding and caring. Try to write down what you would like to say to him/her tomorrow and practice saying it. Remember, if you don't stand up for yourself, no one else will. Good luck and let us know how things go tomorrow.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Just got back from my doctors visit. went ok. He finally understood where I was comming from so he is giving me the referral to the pain clinic thankfully. He's also going to have me try taking questran for my ibs-d instead of the colestid since it's not helping. So I guess things are working out finally. Now I have to call and make an appt with the pm doc, hopefully won't have to wait too long.As far as taking the oxycontin, I can't. the hospital gave me a dose of it after my hyst in may and I had a really bad reaction to it, was not fun at all.Talk to you all soon.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank Goodness things are starting to work out for you. Did you get new meds for the pain or are you waiting to see the pain specialist? Good luck Sandi, hope the wait isn't too long.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I am so so sorry you have been in so much pain. I think your doctor should be ashamed of himself/herself for treating you the way they are.I take codeine continuous for my pain. Most of the time they work quite good so I am fairly happy with them.Do you think you could give them a try ??HugsBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. I made the appt with the pain clinic. Was completely thrown off when the doctor himself answered the phone. He sounded really nice. I have an appt with him Wednesday the 8th at 8:30am. I was quite surprised that I got in so quickly. Anyway, Brooke, I am allergic to codeine so those are out of the question. Darvocet does nothing for me at all, vicodin gives me some stomach discomfort and massive headaches and I feel really loopy on them. The only thing that I have had luck with is the percocet, I have no side effects, pain is helped quite a bit, and instead of making me loopy or drowsy I actually have more energy to do things. Not to mention it helps a lot with the IBS too. But he doesn't want to put me on a narcotic because he doesn't want me dependent on them. So hopefully this other doc will feel a little different and let me have what I know works for me and I can handle for when I really need it.I will let you all know how my appt goes. Wish me luck on my daughters birthday going well, lots of kids are going to be here Saturday. She's turning 7 that day. ------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------

